# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الجزائر >  قانون المحاماة فى الجزائر

## هيثم الفقى

القانون رقم 91-04 مؤرخ في 22 جمادى الثانية عام 1411 الموافق 8 يناير سنة 1991 يتضمن تنظيم مهنة المحاماة 
إن رئيس الجمهورية،
بناء على الدستور لاسيما المواد 31- 32 و115 و130 و142 منه،
وبمقتضى الأمر رقم 66-155 المؤرخ في 18 صفر عام 1386 الموافق 8 يونيو سنة 1966 والمتضمن قانون الإجراءات المدنية المعدل والمتمم.
وبمقتضى الأمر رقم 66-155 المؤرخ في 18 صفر عام 1386 الموافق 8 يونيو سنة 1966 والمتضمن قانون الإجراءات الجزائية، المعدل والمتمم.
وبمقتضى الأمر رقم 66-155 المؤرخ في 18 صفر عام 1386 الموافق 8 يونيو سنة 1966 والمتضمن قانون العقوبات، المعدل والمتمم.
وبمقتضى الأمر رقم 75-58 المؤرخ في 20 رمضان عام 1395 الموافق 26 سبتمبر سنة 1975 والمتضمن القانون المدني، المعدل والمتمم.
وبمقتضى الأمر رقم 75-61 المؤرخ في 20 رمضان عام 1395 الموافق 26 سبتمبر سنة 1975 المتضمن تنظيم مهنة المحاماة.
وبناء على ما أقره المجلس الشعبي الوطني.
يصدر القانون التالي نصه :
الباب الأول 
الأحكام العامة
المادة الأولى / 
المحاماة مهنة حرة ومستقلة تعمل على احترام حفظ حقوق الدفاع، وتساهم في تحقيق العدالة وتعمل على احترام مبدأ سيادة القانون وضمان الدفاع عن حقوق المواطن وحرياته.
المادة 2 / 
أن التمثيل والدفاع ومساعدة الخصوم لدى العدالة من طرف المحامي يتم في إطار أحكام هذا القانون وأحكام التشريع المعمول به.
المادة 3 / 
تقدم العرائض وتتم المرافعات والمناقشات أمام الجهات القضائية باللغة العربية وجوبا.
الباب الثاني 
مهام المحامي
المادة 4 / 
يقدم المحامي النصائح والاستشارات القانونية ومساعدة وتمثيل الخصوم وضمان الدفاع عنهم.
ويجوز له في نفس الإطار ما عدا الاستثناء الذي ينص عليه التشريع المعمول به أن يتدخل في كل إجراء وكل تدبير قضائي.
له أن يقوم بكل طعن وأن يدفع أو يقبض كل مبلغ مع الإبراء وأن يعطي الموافقة أو إقرارا برفع الحجز، وبصفة عامة أن يقوم بسائر الأعمال بما في ذلك التنازل والاعتراف بحق من الحقوق.
يسعى لتعجيل إجراء تنفيذ قرارات العدالة، ولهذا الغرض يجوز له إبرام كل العقود ويقوم بالشكليات الضرورية لهذه الغاية.
ويعفى من تقديم أي سند توكيل.
المادة 5 / 
يمكن للمحامي المسجل في جدول المنظمة المشار إليه في المادة 7 من هذا القانون أن يمارس مهنته عبر التراب الوطني لدى جميع الجهات القضائية والهيئات القضائية والإدارية والتأديبية ما عدا ما نصت عليه أحكام خاصة.
المادة 6 / 
يجوز لمحامي التابع لمنظمة أجنبية مع مراعاة أحكام الاتفاقيات الدولية وتقاليد المهنة، أن يساعد ويدافع وينوب عن الخصوم لدى جهة قضائية جزائرية بعد أن يرخص له خصيصا بذلك من نقيب المحامين المختص إقليميا وبعد أن يختار مقره في مكتب محام يمارس في دائرة اختصاص المجلس القضائي.
على أن هذه الرخصة قابلة للإلغاء بنفس الأشكال في أي مرحلة كانت عليها القضية.
الباب الثالث 
التسجيل
المادة 7/ 
لا يجوز لأي كان أن يتخذ لنفسه لقب محام إن لم يكن مسجلا في جدول منظمة المحامين وذلك تحت طائلة العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة 243 من قانون العقوبات.
المادة 8 / 
على المحامي أن يتخذ مكتبا في دائرة اختصاص أحد المجالس القضائية.
ولا يجوز له أن يتخذ مكتبا آخر بأي عنوان كان , و لا يمكنه أن يرافع أمام تشكيلة قضائية يمارس فيها زوجه أو قريبه أو صهره إلى الدرجة الثانية بصفة قاض
المادة 9 / 
يحق لكل من توفرت فيه الشروط التالية أن يسجل نفسه في جدول منظمة المحامين :
1 - أن يكون جزائري الجنسية مع مراعاة الاتفاقيات القضائية .
2- أن يكون عمره 23 سنة على الأقل.
3- أن يكون حائزا على شهادة الليسانس في الحقوق أو الليسانس في الشريعة الإسلامية عند معادلتها أو دكتوراه دولة في الحقوق .
4 - أن يكون حائزا شهادة الكفاءة لمهنة المحاماة طبقا للمادة 10 من هذا القانون .
5- أن يكون متمتعا بحقوقه السياسية و المدنية .
6- أن لا يكون قد سبق الحكم عليه بعقوبة مخلة بالشرف .
7- أن لا يكون قد سلك سلوك معاديا لثورة أول نوفمبر 1954 .
8- أن تسمح حالته الصحية بممارسة المهنة .
9- أن يكون ذا سلوك حسن .
المادة 10 / 
مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرة الثالثة من المادة التاسعة من هذا القانون، تحدث شهادة الكفاءة لمهنة المحاماة على مستوى جميع معاهد الحقوق للذين يختارون هذه المهنة .
تدوم الدراسة سنة جامعية، و تكون على شكل دروس و محاضرات و تمارين تطبيقية .
يتم التسجيل في بداية كل سنة دراسية للراغبين بدون مسابقة أو اختبار .
و تنتهي الدراسة بامتحان عادي، تسلم على إثره للناجحين شهادة الكفاءة لمهنة المحاماة .
يحدد التنظيم المشترك بين وزير العدل ، والوزير المكلف بالجامعات طرق التدريس و البرامج المقررة .
المادة 11/ 
يعفى من شهادة الكفاءة لمهنة المحاماة المنصوص عليها في المادة 9-4 :
أ- القضاة الذين لهم سبع (7) سنوات أقدمية على الأقل .
ب- الحائزون دكتوراه الدولة في الحقوق .
ج- المدرسون بمعاهد الحقوق الذين لهم أقدمية خمس (5) سنوات على الأقل.
د- الموظفون التابعون للإدارة والمؤسسات العمومية مدنية و عسكرية الذين مارسوا خلال عشر (10) سنوات على الأقل في هيئة أو مصلحة عمومية.
هـ- المجاهدون وأبناء الشهداء.
المادة 12 / 
يبت مجلس كل منظمة محامين مرة كل أربعة أشهر في طلبات التسجيل التي توجه مصحوبة بكل الوثائق المطلوبة إلى نقيب المحامين خلال شهر على الأقل قبل انعقاد دورة التسجيل يفصل في الطلب في أول دورة تلي عملية التسجيل.
يبلغ قرار مجلس منظمة المحامين والمصحوب بنسخة من الملف في ظرف خمسة عشرة (15) يوما إلى وزير العدل و إلى المعنى بالأمر في نفس الأجل كما تبلغ نسخة من القرار إلى مدير التدريب.
المادة 13 / 
عندما يقرر مجلس منظمة المحامين تسجيل المترشح فإنه يجب على هذا الأخير بعد التقديم من النقيب أن يؤدي أمام المجلس القضائي للدائرة التي عين إقامته فيها اليمين الآتية نصها:
"أقسم بالله العلي العظيم أن أؤدي أعمالي بأمانة و شرف، وأن أحافظ على سر المهنة و تقاليدها و أهدافها النبيلة، وأن أحترم القوانيــن" 
المادة 14 / 
يداول في جدول المحامين المسجلين مرة واحدة في بداية كل سنة قضائية من طرف مجلس المنظمة المعني
ويودع الجدول بأمانة الضبط لكل مجلس قضائي.
وترسل نسخة من الجدول إلى وزير العدل.
المادة 15 / 
يشتمل جدول المحامين المسجلين على ألقاب المحامين و أسمائهم وتاريخ تسجيلهم وأداء اليمين ومحل إقامتهم ويكون التنظيم حسب ترتيب الأقدمية وصفة نقيب المحامين أو نقيب سابق للمحامين كما يتضمن قائمة الذين قبلوا في نظام التدريب.
المادة 16 - يغفل من الجدول : 
1 - المحامي الذي حصل له مانع يمنعه من الممارسة الفعلية للمهنة
- سبب مرض أو عاهة خطيرة ودائمة
- القيام بنشاط خارج مهنة المحاماة
2 - المحامي الذي تقلد مهاما أو وظيفة تفرض عليه تبعية تجعله في حالة لا يمكنه ممارسة المحاماة بحرية.
3 - المحامي الذي لا يقوم من غير عذر مقبول بالواجبات المفروضة عليه بموجب النظام الداخلي لمجلس منظمة المحامين أو الذي لا يمارس بصفة فعلية مهنته مدة ستة أشهر على الأقل.
4 - المحامي الذي أصبح في حالة من الحالات المتعارضة مع مهنة والمقررة في التشريع المعمول به.
المادة 17 / 
يفقد المحامي الذي تم إغفاله مدة خمس سنوات رتبة الأقدمية بالجدول و يستعيد هذه الرتبة بتاريخ رفع الإغفال، باستثناء المحامي الذي استدعي للقيام بمهام لصالح الدولة أو للقيام بمهمة انتخابية .
المادة 18 / 
الإغفال عن ذكر محام في الجدول ينتهي بقوة القانون عند انتهاء السبب الداعي له.
المادة 19 /
لا يمكن رفض الانضمام أو إعادة التسجيل أو أي إغفال بدون سماع أقوال المعني بالأمر أو بعد استدعائه للحضور بصفة قانونية في ظرف ثمانية أيام .
وإن لم يحضر المعني بالأمر، في الشروط المحدد في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة فإن القرار يعد حضوريا.
المادة 20 / 
يمكن الطعن بالبطلان في قرار مجلس منظمة المحامين أمام الغرفة الإدارية الجهوية المختصة .
تحدد كيفيات تطبيق هذه المادة عن طريق التنظيم .

----------

